# How many clicks in 2012?



## distant.star (Jan 2, 2013)

.
Anyone have any idea how many pictures they took in 2012?

I did a little research and learned I took about 30,000 pictures last year.

The files in my T2i indicate 26,000 with that camera. So, I'm guessing combining with the other cameras (S95, 1V, a Lumix, a Yashica, etc.) it's in the 30,000 range.

I don't think I need to do another of those 365 projects! Wore me out.

Just curious where other folks are with this.


----------



## rpt (Jan 2, 2013)

So looks like with my 2000 shots (give or take a hundred) I come a close second - for now anyway


----------



## callaesthetics (Jan 2, 2013)

I bought my 5D3 back in March and have rolled over my file numbers (9999) twice so i'm well over 20,000. I was switching between the 7D for half the year too.


----------



## RLPhoto (Jan 2, 2013)

50,000 with my 5Dc, 7D, and 5D3's together.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jan 2, 2013)

Just 5D III - I got over 6000clicks for less than 7months.


----------



## Danielle (Jan 2, 2013)

Just over 10k somewhere.


----------



## jdramirez (Jan 2, 2013)

I can do a quick search to see how many jpg/raw shots I have from 2012. 

12,355... so what is that about a 1/5 of my 60D's lifespan... great!


----------



## Dukinald (Jan 2, 2013)

8K since July for me


----------



## Chosenbydestiny (Jan 2, 2013)

According to the amount of files, excluding folders in two 2TB hard disks I shot 214,008 shots last year. Most of them were shot with my 1D mark III and 7D (which I've already replaced the shutter for more than halfway through the year, and sold to buy another 5D mark III recently) and some from the 3 60Ds and 5D classic I parted with during the year. This is from 82 events with just one of them being sports related. Unless you consider fashion shows to be sports related =P


----------



## westr70 (Jan 2, 2013)

between my old 7D and my new 5D Mark III, I think about 10,000. Do it for fun.


----------



## CharlieB (Jan 2, 2013)

7500 more or less


----------



## tomms (Jan 2, 2013)

About 90k, mostly timelapse.


----------



## M.ST (Jan 2, 2013)

My Raid-Storage-Systems say that I have around 250.000 raw files, but I delete a lot of pictures because I do a lot of "safty shots" and do every shot with different exposures/settings. 

I think that up to 750.000 clicks with different cameras will be realistic.


----------



## verysimplejason (Jan 2, 2013)

I've got around 30K from my TI1. All in all around 90K for 3 years. I wonder if I can get another 30K next year or a new 6D is due around the corner...


----------



## Petya7 (Jan 2, 2013)

I have 160K on my 550D, about 70-80K in 2012. All timelapse and shutter still lives on.


----------



## pedro (Jan 2, 2013)

2788 on my 5Diii since August 30, 2012. My former 30D got about 30k since April 2007.


----------



## Ristobkk (Jan 2, 2013)

I have 5DIII since June 23, and till today 10503 pictures.


----------



## agierke (Jan 2, 2013)

counted about 60,000 just from weddings last year so i'm guessing around 80,000 when i include all my other jobs + personal stuff.


----------



## distant.star (Jan 2, 2013)

.
Wow, there are some people spending a lot of time camera in hand!

I got thinking, back in film days, I'd probably have taken 10% of what I did last year. And with film, processing, prints, lab work, etc., that would have cost between $3000 and $5000.

Realizing that, a few hundred bucks on external hard drives doesn't seem so bad.


----------



## 2n10 (Jan 2, 2013)

About 1000 with my SX20IS, 6000 with T3i (May through late August when sold, most rejects while learning to use a DSLR) and 3000 with 7D since late August.


----------



## Quasimodo (Jan 2, 2013)

Approx 22500 on four cameras (18.000 on my 5D II, 2000 on a 1Dx, 2000 on 1Ds III, and about 500 on my wife's 600D


----------



## K-amps (Jan 2, 2013)

Only for the 5d3:

I take no time lapses, (rarely bursts/HDR), and I am not a pro. A mere enthusiast shooting vacation, nature, family etc. 

In 9 months, shot about 12k.


----------



## crasher8 (Jan 2, 2013)

Hard to determine since I have used 3 digital bodies, two of which I no longer have and two film bodies. You can have as many clicks as you want but how many were keepers? 

I'd say 12k digital and 40-50 rolls.


----------



## Patrick (Jan 2, 2013)

According to my Lightroom catalogue I shot 5069 frames in 2012. None at all in December. I've suffered a lot of health issues this last year (hope that this improves this year). In 20111 I shot 14229 frames.


----------



## Studio1930 (Jan 2, 2013)

Many hundreds of thousands. Too many to count and unfortunately our camera bodies usually won't tell us (even my 1DX is not accurate). Some weekend jobs are ~25K shots (sports). I prefer to count shutter replacements instead of shutter actuations, LOL.


----------



## WSMyles (Jan 2, 2013)

3523 - easy enough to work out, as I only had one CF card on the 30d, all in the same sequence. Would have taken many more but I was focal-length limited and not committed to Canon, so unwilling to spend up on glass.

The 5d Mark III arrived late last week, but the only 'click' last year was an accidental shot of the inside of the body cap while checking out the menus. The first lens didn't arrive until late yesterday (Jan 2)


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Jan 4, 2013)

Well, if I count just the 2012 images, I get *27, 053*. Wow. No wonder the wife has been bitching at me to get more done around the house! I guess it's possible she's right! Grumble..... 

On the positive side, at least I have a few more years left on the shutters!


----------



## silversurfer96 (Jan 4, 2013)

On 7D, 30,000.
On 5D3 (beginning of November), 8,000.
Just pictures of family events and my three little ones.


----------



## Kernuak (Jan 4, 2013)

5169 on my 5D MkIII since about July 21st (early birthday present to myself ), then I have my 7D and previous 5D MkII on top. I've been fairly quiet in the past 6 months due to work.


----------



## distant.star (Jan 4, 2013)

.
Wow, I can't even imagine. You're the over-the-road trucker of the photography world!

I feel like a glutton if I do 1000 shots on a weekend. This makes me feel better!





Studio1930 said:


> Many hundreds of thousands. Too many to count and unfortunately our camera bodies usually won't tell us (even my 1DX is not accurate). Some weekend jobs are ~25K shots (sports). I prefer to count shutter replacements instead of shutter actuations, LOL.


----------



## jabbott (Jan 4, 2013)

1,767 on the Rebel T2i from January thru September 2012
2,633 on the S2 IS for timelapse in 2012
3,462 on the 5D3 since September 2012
Total: 7,862

Don't forget the quote "your first 10,000 shots are no good." Thankfully my first 10,000 shots were taken a few years back. ;D


----------



## MARKOE PHOTOE (Jan 4, 2013)

My conservative estimate of 60,000 using 5D3, 1D4, 7D, 60D, RX100, S110, S100....Excludes iPhone. What takes the most time is selecting images after the shoot and PP the keepers. ???


----------



## weekendshooter (Jan 4, 2013)

I only took up photography just over a year ago when my father gave me his old, dusty Rebel XSi for Christmas. All of these counts are the only pictures I've ever taken!

Lightroom says 17,537 clicks in 2012 - 1974 on my since-sold Rebel XSi and 14,205 on my D700. 1,283 on my girlfriend's D5100 and 75 on my dad's Olympus OM-D E-M5. Of those, I marked 3,138 as keepers for an overall rate of 17.9%. 

As I suspected, the Sigma 30mm/1.4 had the vast majority of shots on the XSi and my 50/1.4 has the most on my D700, though my 24-70 is rapidly catching up!

I almost upgraded to a 5D2 after getting sick of the Rebel, but decided to go for a D700 instead since I would have had to sell my only good lens regardless of which brand I went with.


----------



## crasher8 (Jan 4, 2013)

Interesting thread with a great variety of answers


----------



## Taemobig (Jan 4, 2013)

Around 60,000-70,000, split between my 5d2 and 5d3. Did a couple of weddings, but most of them was from catalog work.


----------



## Studio1930 (Jan 4, 2013)

Taemobig said:


> Around 60,000-70,000, split between my 5d2 and 5d3. Did a couple of weddings, but most of them was from catalog work.



Very nice work.


----------



## rpt (Jan 5, 2013)

Kernuak said:


> 5169 on my 5D MkIII since about July 21st (early birthday present to myself ), then I have my 7D and previous 5D MkII on top. I've been fairly quiet in the past 6 months due to work.


Standing next to mountain lions you had better be quiet! 

We need to see more of your pics...


----------



## Northstar (Jan 5, 2013)

RustyTheGeek said:


> Well, if I count just the 2012 images, I get *27, 053*. Wow. No wonder the wife has been bitching at me to get more done around the house! I guess it's possible she's right! Grumble.....
> 
> On the positive side, at least I have a few more years left on the shutters!



Funny stuff Rusty


----------

